# Problem mit der Mad Catz 7 Gaming Maus



## essidessi (31. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag 

Ich habe seid ca 1 Jahr die Gaming Maus Mad Catz 7 war eigentlich ganz zufrieden bis der maus zeiger sich nicht mehr bewegt hat aber alles andere hat funktioniert .
Das einzige was ich festgestellt habe war das wenn dich die Maus eine Zeit ausgelassen habe ging sie für 10 sekunden und danach wieder das selbe Problem ...
Bei anderen Pc´s habe ich es auch ausprobiert ob mit Windows XP oder Windows 7 beides ging halt nur die 10 sekunden  manchmal auch garnicht.
Habe schon gegoogelt aber da war nicht wirklich was brauchbares womit ich was anfangen konnte .
Würde mich über Hilfe freuen .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
essidessi


----------



## drstoecker (1. Februar 2015)

Sensor verdreckt? Oder defekt.


----------



## essidessi (1. Februar 2015)

Ne der ist nicht verdeckt sonst würde er ja die ganze zeit nicht gehen und wenn er defekt wäre dürfte er ja nicht mal 10 sekunden gehen.


----------



## essidessi (4. Februar 2015)

Würde mich echt über Hilfe freuen da ich mir echt nicht mehr zu helfen weiß und ich die teure Maus nicht einfach so weg werfen möchte .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
essidessi


----------



## TessaKavanagh (5. Februar 2015)

Die Dinger sind staubanfällig, bei mir setzt der sich auch häufig teilweise zu (M.M.O 7). Vermutlich hat sich um den Sensorrand viel Zeug festgesetzt einfach mal ordentlich säubern dann schiebt sich das auch nicht mehr beim bewegen vor den Sensor. Der muss nämlich nicht vollständig verdeckt sein um nichtmehr vernünftig zu funktionieren.


----------



## essidessi (5. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Tip ich versuche es jetzt mal aus werde es dann ja sehen ob es funktioniert oder nicht .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
essidessi


----------



## essidessi (5. Februar 2015)

Nach dem sauber machen hat sie immer noch nicht funktioniert aber trotzdem noch mal danke

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
essidessi


----------



## essidessi (11. Februar 2015)

Kann mir echt keiner helfen bin echt ratlos oder kann man irgendwie den Laser wechseln

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für eure hilfe
essidessi


----------



## makrogame (11. Februar 2015)

Ich wurde es auseinander nehmen und sehen ob da etwas Mechanisches defekt ist


----------



## cdo (12. Februar 2015)

Die Mad Catz Mäuse sind leider für solche Probleme bekannt. Ich habe (hatte) eine Mad Catz R.A.T.7 und R.A.T.9 (eine privat und eine fürs Büro gekauft). Mausbewegen setzt bei beiden plötzlich und nicht reproduzierbar aus. Oft komplett, 
oft nur in einer Achse oder der Mauszeiger springt wie wild über den ganzen Bildschirm. Sensor reinigen (mit trockenem Tuch, mit Alkohol oder mit Druckluft) kann die Situation mitunter für wenige Minuten beheben. Den selben Effekt hat oft auch ein Computerneustart und/oder Maus am USB aus/einstecken. Treiber und/oder Software ändern/aktualisieren hilft nicht. Sämtliche "Tipps" auf der Mad Catz Seite (Auf USB 2.0 anstatt 3.0 anschließen / Windowsenergieeinstellung für USB ändern / Mauspad bzw. Untergrund ändern / etc.) hat nicht bzw. nicht dauerhaft (länger als für 2-5 Stunden geholfen). Meine R.A.T.9 ist dann nach tagelangem funktionieren/nicht funktionieren, in einem Frustanfall, mit erhöhter Geschwindigkeit gegen die Wand geklatscht und ist nun ein schönes Mäusepuzzle. Die R.A.T.7 lebt noch (in irgendeiner Schublade, tief vergraben). Deswegen kann ich (leider) nur folgenden Tipp geben: nimm eine andere Maus!


----------



## Alreech (10. Januar 2017)

Mal diesen Thread aus dem Grab heben.

Ich hab das gleiche Problem bei meiner RAT MMO 7 gehabt. Ging von heute auf morgen mit meinem Roccat Siru Mauspad nicht mehr, aber einwandfrei auf einem Blatt Papier... für ein paar Tage, danach fing der Mauszeiger bei vertikalen Bewegungen an zu ruckeln.
Ich hab den Sensor jetzt mit 70% Ethanol (9 €uro, Apotheke, unvergällt und frei von Dufstoffen) und einen kleinen Pinsel (2 €uro, Schreibwarengeschäft. Synthetik-Borsten, vorher gefragt ob die Ethanol vertragen) und Druckluft aus der Dose gereinigt.
Geht wieder, mal schauen wie lange...

Die RAT MMO 7 ist auf alle Fälle eine Maus in deren Nähe man besser keine Chips isst


----------



## GeilerGelber31 (11. Januar 2017)

Kommt vlt etwas spät aber vlt hilfst auch jemand anderem der die gleichen Probleme hat und auf diesen Foreneintrag stößt 

Also ich habe die Mad Catz Rat Pro X und bin bis auf wenige Komplikationen sehr mit der Maus zufrieden. Musste leider auch viel rumprobieren bis die Probleme weg waren, was mich bei so einer teuren Maus ziemlich geärgert hat. 
Hier zwei Sachen die mir geholfen haben und die du mal ausprobieren kannst:

1. Kuck mal im Taskmanager ob da ein Madcatz Programm für deine Maus läuft. Wenn dies der Fall ist mach die .exe-Datei ausfindig und probier mal verschiedene Kompatibilitäts-Optionen, sowie das Ausführen mit Admin-Rechten aus.

2. Wenn Tipp 1 nicht geholfen hat, dann kuck mal bei deinen Startup-Programmen. Dort solltest du es finden. Deaktiviere dass das Program beim System-Start gestartet wird. 

Kuck mal ob die Treiber der Maus aktuell sind, bzw ob die Firmware der Maus aktuell ist. Ansonsten kannst du auch versuchen ne ältere Firmware aufzutreiben und die zu installieren.

Gruß,

GeilerGelber31


----------

